# LED House Lights Not dimming



## Dustin Druckman (Dec 6, 2016)

So my theatre installed a bunch of LED house lights 0-10V 1% dimming and gave me a few ELV10 dimmer modules and said it should work fine. Well surprise they don't dim. any ideas? The link to the units we have are below We are running 3 ETC sensor3 racks. 

http://gothamlighting.acuitybrands....m_lighting/121438/document/ico-6-open_pdf.pdf


----------



## Mac Hosehead (Dec 6, 2016)

If the LED house lights have 0-10V control then how is this being generated? An interface is required. The power for the LEDs should be constant.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Dec 6, 2016)

That's a good fixture and I use it as the basis of design frequently, though always with the DMX driver. But whether DMX or 0-10, constant power, not dimmed. And you do need to run data wire to each fixture.


----------



## RickR (Dec 6, 2016)

Take a look around for stuff besides the Sensor rack. If the system has other ETC parts there might be a Unison DRd-6 or 12 module rack (shorter than a Sensor, but holds dimmers) OR a DMX to 0-10V converter/gateway, probably in a 12x12 box that nobody pays any attention. If all you have is Sensor racks you have a major miscommunication somewhere.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Dec 7, 2016)

You might try calling ETC tech support. They might be able to tell you if someone bought the 0-10 gateway necessary. Best if you could have someone look at it. A nearby ETC dealer (Vincent?) or perhaps the rep (Crosslight?) who probably did get a commission on the sale could probably stop in and perhaps diagnosed problem.

Any sense if there is low voltage wiring to each fixture? That's one clue. Maybe ask whomever installed the retrofit fixtures.


----------

